# The SVS SB-2000 and PB-2000 Subwoofer Giveaway Qualification Thread



## Todd Anderson

*The SVS SB-2000 and PB-2000 Subwoofer Giveaway Qualification Thread​*

This thread is for entering the giveaway *once you have fully met* the qualifications.

Qualifications:

Qualification period is from _*February 15, 2014 through May 31, 2014*_.
A random drawing to select two winners (one sub per winner) from the qualified entries will be held during the beginning of June 2014.
You must be registered as of April 30, 2014 to qualify.
You must have 25 posts during the qualification period. This in addition to any other posts you may already have. No post padding (25 word minimum per post)!
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using this qualification thread below.

*DO NOT post here until you have met all other qualifications.*

_*Once you have qualified you will need to post in this thread below and tell us you would like to be entered into the drawing for the giveaway. You can word that in any way you want... there is no particular requirement for that.*_

Remember that this thread is only here for qualification and entry and should NOT be used as a discussion, comment or question thread. Use the original *giveaway thread* instead.

Of course if you post here and you are not qualified, we will remove your post without notice to you. 

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## GusGus748s

I would love to entered in the giveaway. Good luck everyone.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Please enter me in the SVS subwoofer give away contest.


----------



## hockeypucks

Oh please enter my name! SVS rocks.


----------



## willis7469

GusGus748s said:


> I would love to entered in the giveaway. Good luck everyone.


Please put no less than 23,000,000,000 copies of my name in the hat to win this awesome giveaway! Thanx SVS, and HTS!!!!!!


----------



## Chucka

I am now qualified. Please include my name.


----------



## qx56

Wow. What a great opportunity you and svs have given us. I have qualified to enter.I have also heard these subs and would love to be entered to win one of these bad boys. Good luck to all.


----------



## Paxonator

Amazing give away. Either would go great with the PB-1000 I recently purchased. I'm so excited to be entered.


----------



## swatkins

I can't believe I almost missed this giveaway, I just saw the thread today.... I've got to pay more attention 
Please enter me as I am qualified.


----------



## Bear123

Please sign me up for this giveaway. I am qualified. Could sure use a new sealed sub! Good luck to all. And thanks SVS and HTS for offering this!!


----------



## nathan_h

Just what I need now that I am sub less.


----------



## blitzer

Please enter me - thank you! Fantastic giveaways. It accomplishes so many goals for your site. I love it.


----------



## workingclass

qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway...Good luck to ya'll
Props to SVS and the folks who run these forums!


----------



## tonyvdb

I am also qualified, please enter me in this great draw. 
Thanks to SVS and the HTS for the opportunity


----------



## typ44q

Qualified and would love to be entered to win one. Thanks!


----------



## bkeeler10

I am qualified - please enter me for this drawing. Thanks HTS!


----------



## chashint

Qualified, please add me to the drawing.
If we get to choose I prefer the ported sub, but make no mistake the sealed sub would be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## pddufrene

Please sign me up I'm qualified! Thanks


----------



## GCG

Please enter me. Thanks


----------



## buildsafire

I am qualified for this giveaway and would love to be entered! Thanks


----------



## TheLaw612

I'm qualified, please add me to the drawing.


----------



## A/V

Definitely in on this one. I'd love to add a second PB-2000 to my living room.  Got nothing but praise for SVS! :T


----------



## asere

I am qualified ..Thank you!


----------



## padgman1

I think I have enough posts now.........I would like to be entered into this giveaway, please.

Since I am playing Papa Bear in a community production of Shrek the Musical, I would just like to say..........Papa needs a brand new sub!!


----------



## Mike0206

I am qualified and would love to be entered in this giveaway.


----------



## Paulcet

I'm qualified, please enter my name in the drawing! 
Thanks!


----------



## JBrax

Please enter my name into the drawing. Thanks HTS and SVS.


----------



## gorb

I believe I am qualified and would like to be entered. Thanks again


----------



## fokakis1

I am qualified and would like to be entered in this giveaway. Please see my avatar to confirm SVS allegiance.


----------



## Silas

I am qualified! Please enter me!


----------



## littlejohn74

Just made qualification.... woot woot..
Could someone please enter me into the draw?

TIA


----------



## dougri

Should be qualified now... please enter me into the drawing. Thanks!


----------



## BD55

I'm qualified! Enter me for one of these! Thanks HTS and SVS!


----------



## jamesfrazier

Enter me into this contest please, and good luck to all who have entered. Great giveaway!


----------



## Bjski

Sure would like to add this to my home theater!


----------



## Flak

mmm... great, it looks like I'm qualified too 

let's cross fingers and thanks for this appealing drawing

Flavio


----------



## Tonto

Qualified, please enter me for the chance to thump!


----------



## redsandvb

Please add me to the list of entries


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

I'm qualified - sign me up!

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## hockeypucks

Sign me up! Would love to win one for my living room.


----------



## rrskda

And I am qualified now, would really love to add one of these to my HT setup. Thanks HTS and SVS!


----------



## sub_crazy

I am qualified and thankful for the opportunity.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Greenster

I am qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway 

Thanks for this SVS! You Da Best!


----------



## Aundudel25

I am now qualified. 

Thank you HTS and SVS. Good luck everyone!


----------



## hyghwayman

Please add my name in this giveaway for I am qualified and would love to win either of these subs  GL Everyone!


----------



## orion

I am qualified and would love to be entered to win


----------

